# Need some input from you experts here



## nickelec (Jul 8, 2018)

I've been seriously considering putting in a gas fireplace insert here the direct vent type 

What do you guys think my concern is it may stick out too far into the steps or it may be too big for the room I posted a picture of where I want to put it and what I'm looking to do from my research I believe most framing is within 18 to 24 in






























Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamthebuilder (Apr 14, 2016)

Look into the Heat n Glow “Slim Line” series. They have a shallow depth.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have built a cardboard box the same size as what customers are thinking the item would be and left it in place for a few weeks. That way they can really see if the size is an issue. I do the same with countertop overhangs.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

If that is an exterior wall you could frame it out and recess the fireplace into the wall.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

nickko said:


> If that is an exterior wall you could frame it out and recess the fireplace into the wall.


Thats a basement I believe


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Ahh. I see that now. It does look like a basement.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you don't have issues walking around what is there all ready, I don't think you'll have issues with a fireplace in the same location.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I think a bigger issue would be the visual of coming down the stairs to a wall basically, assuming you were going to frame floor to ceiling

Can you use the wall behind the couch? Or the wall behind where you took the photo from? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are the top 25 low profile gas fireplace and some of them are ventless!









25 Luxury Low Profile Gas Fireplace


Low Profile Gas Fireplace . 25 Luxury Low Profile Gas Fireplace . Glow Fire Saturn Elektrokamin Haus




www.estanocheyoinvitro.com


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Don’t go ventless whatever you do
Stinks to high heaven and tons of humidity


----------



## nickelec (Jul 8, 2018)

Ty for Al the input.

It's not my basement it's my first floor here's another view. 

I don't have any issues with the size of what's there now

I also had no plans of going ventless
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I suggest removing the TV before installing the fireplace. 

Tom


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

What about making that last step a landing, and turning 90 degrees off the landing into the room?


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Ventis HE275CF Wood Fireplace With Blower And Gravity Kit - Up To 2200 Square Feet


Get stove level heating with this beautiful wood burning fireplace. This amazing fireplace is capable of heating up to 2,200 square feet.




hvacdirect.com




I would suggest something like this for a customer due to the 8’ ceiling or there about and the large tv.
Would try to balance the width of the fireplace to the tv.
Big tv over tiny fireplace would be like Chris Farley and the big guy in a tiny coat. Stupid analogy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

I know it’s not the style that you want, just trying to show proportions. Cheap electric.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickelec (Jul 8, 2018)

I would certainly get a smaller tv if we decided to go with this idea

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

I thought there was a law that you can never go back down in tv size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickelec (Jul 8, 2018)

It must be since I read it on the internet

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Ain't nobody touchin' that handrail for a month or so.


----------



## nickelec (Jul 8, 2018)

Kowboy said:


> Ain't nobody touchin' that handrail for a month or so.


You got that right , I've already almost slid down those steps at 5am leaving for work!!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

nickelec said:


> You got that right , I've already almost slid down those steps at 5am leaving for work!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


And if you did someone would be checking the railing before checking on you


----------



## nickelec (Jul 8, 2018)

rrk said:


> And if you did someone would be checking the railing before checking on you


Also true!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

